# Malaysian in Cairo



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Good Morning All:
Wondering is there any Malaysian out there in Cairo, more like in this forum? Hook up, meet up or share experience.
Cheers,
Lis


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Lis

I do not know of any Malaysians that use this page..but you are very welcome as our first. 

Why not contact your embassy and see if they have any contacts for you. 

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Lis
> 
> I do not know of any Malaysians that use this page..but you are very welcome as our first.
> 
> ...


Selamat Datang Lis. There must be other Malaysians working in Cairo, hope you track them down. Worked in KL for 3 years. Loved it! In my last year there my Bahasa Malay was getting on quite nicely, but lost most of it now, like anything else, you dont use it you lose it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Selamat Datang Lis. There must be other Malaysians working in Cairo, hope you track them down. Worked in KL for 3 years. Loved it! In my last year there my Bahasa Malay was getting on quite nicely, but lost most of it now, like anything else, you dont use it you lose it.




There is always a big turn out at the Asian Fete but that doesn't happen until late October early November.. so yes there are Malaysians working here..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

lisakoh said:


> Good Morning All:
> Wondering is there any Malaysian out there in Cairo, more like in this forum? Hook up, meet up or share experience.
> Cheers,
> Lis


Hello and welcome to the forum......can't answer your question but what i can tell is....best holiday i ever had was in Langkawee,such lovely friendly people,no hassle and prices fixed and very clean...big big difference to Egypt


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum......can't answer your question but what i can tell is....best holiday i ever had was in Langkawee,such lovely friendly people,no hassle and prices fixed and very clean...big big difference to Egypt


Langkawi is great, loved it there as well, but still in the Malacca Straights, so water a bit iffy. Next time try the other side in the China Sea, I loved the smaller Rawa Island, the clearest water that I have ever seen!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Silly me. just remembered I have a friend who is married to a Thai or a Malaysian.. will send him a message and ask..


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Silly me. just remembered I have a friend who is married to a Thai or a Malaysian.. will send him a message and ask..


They are neighbours, but very different people, dont even speak the same language, like saying he is married to an Italian or Russian....


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Lis
> 
> I do not know of any Malaysians that use this page..but you are very welcome as our first.
> 
> ...


mmmmm glad to be the first  Lis


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> Selamat Datang Lis. There must be other Malaysians working in Cairo, hope you track them down. Worked in KL for 3 years. Loved it! In my last year there my Bahasa Malay was getting on quite nicely, but lost most of it now, like anything else, you dont use it you lose it.


Hi White:
Am glad that u had worked in Malaysia. I will be moving soon to Cairo, waiting for my visa. Perhaps we can keep contact and practice your BM.
Lis


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> They are neighbours, but very different people, dont even speak the same language, like saying he is married to an Italian or Russian....




I did say I wasn't sure if she was Thai or Malaysian so would ask him,


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Silly me. just remembered I have a friend who is married to a Thai or a Malaysian.. will send him a message and ask..


Thanks Maiden


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Maiden:
Is there any possibility to check members country of origin in this forum?
Lis


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lisakoh said:


> Maiden:
> Is there any possibility to check members country of origin in this forum?
> Lis




Other than looking at the flag they put up.. No


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

mmmmm ok 
Oh well as you mentioned I am the first ....


----------

